# Auber pid stopped working gaggia classic



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Turned on my machine and PID does not turn on. Only way to get hot water is to put steamer For a short while. Anyone had a similar issue or can suggest a fix?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

bennydee said:


> Turned on my machine and PID does not turn on. Only way to get hot water is to put steamer For a short while. Anyone had a similar issue or can suggest a fix?


Email the guys at auber. They're usually helpful and will likely talk you through some diagnostics.


----------



## bennydee (Dec 24, 2014)

Neill said:


> Email the guys at auber. They're usually helpful and will likely talk you through some diagnostics.


Thanks will do.


----------

